# What should Joe's handle / nickname be?



## Hunter368 (Apr 17, 2007)

If Dan is called the Minister of Whoopass then Joe needs a name also.

Joe (FLYBOYJ) is the master of facts, he gets to the point. He is always good for a whole long list of undebateable facts. Lets decide on a handle for him, I will start the list:

The Fact Master

The Big Lebowski ( I just like that one LOL)

Mr. Facts

Mr. CNN

Mr. BBC

The Big Brain (lol)

Whatelse can you guys think of?


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 17, 2007)

I think we should stick with the prefix of Minister but that is just me...

Minister of Whoopass
Minister of ....

Etc


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 17, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> I think we should stick with the prefix of Minister but that is just me...
> 
> Minister of Whoopass
> Minister of ....
> ...



Maybe maybe


Minister of Information ?

Minister of Facts ?


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 17, 2007)

"Gatekeeper of Truth"


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 17, 2007)

Keeper of the Truth

Watchmen of the Truth


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 19, 2007)

I kinda like "Minister of Information" best, what does everyone else think?

No Matt throwing in his ideas? what the heck


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 19, 2007)

You guys are killin me....


----------



## twoeagles (Apr 19, 2007)

TDJ.

Tail dragger Joe...Tech ops chief.


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 19, 2007)

"The Undertaker" b/c arguing with him is like digging your own grave most times.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> I kinda like "Minister of Information" best, what does everyone else think?
> 
> No Matt throwing in his ideas? what the heck



I dipped my toe in the water...it was kinda cold. 

I was waiting for FBJ to weigh in.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 19, 2007)

Truth Czar


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 19, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I dipped my toe in the water...it was kinda cold.
> 
> I was waiting for FBJ to weigh in.



Oh come one Matt when are you one to be "careful or PC". Go big or go home!

Joe's a good sport.......after all we are giving him a name out of respect.

It's not like we are giving him a handle like we did with Lanc.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't know. FBJ scares me. Being a pilot an all...

Okay. For you Hunter.

Professor Emeritus


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 19, 2007)

What about to go along with the often used "Star Wars" theme.

We call him "Yoda".


----------



## trackend (Apr 19, 2007)

The Informer


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 19, 2007)

"The Godfather"


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> What about to go along with the often used "Star Wars" theme.
> 
> We call him "Yoda".



I thought Yoda was balancing a spliff on his fingertips.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## trackend (Apr 19, 2007)

It helps Joe concentrate when he's got a cross wind landing


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 19, 2007)

I am sure Joe has never had the need for one of those.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 19, 2007)

OZ


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 19, 2007)

*"The Great Gazoo"​*


----------



## Hunter368 (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Matt308 (Apr 19, 2007)

Me like.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 19, 2007)

How's this?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2007)

Darn! Am I too late? I had a couple.....

Mr Knowitall
Lord Knowsalot
General B Esserwisser
Sir K Nowledge


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 19, 2007)

Let's hear em!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2007)

Right above you Sir.....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 19, 2007)

Sir Humpalot is probably better for another thread me thinks....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 19, 2007)

"Flying Fact Finder"


----------



## mkloby (Apr 20, 2007)

I had to google the great gazoo. I was thinking jetsons, but apparently it was flinstones... sorta close, since the jetsons met the flinstones...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

Funny character, but the beginning of the end for Fred and Co.


----------

